# ¿Cómo cambio el sentido de accionamiento del switch de un motor?



## mercenariodk (Jun 3, 2010)

hola, mi pregunta es como puedo hacer para conectar un motor electrico a una bateria, bueno ya lo tengo conectado y funciona al oprimir un swish la pregunta es como pongo otro swish para que gire al lado contrario???

adjunto una imagen del el "diagrama" que tengo

http://www.uploadfilesystem.com/imagenes/10/06/03/NmG89271.jpg

muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## sammaael (Jun 3, 2010)

para que cambie el giro del motor debes invertir la polaridad de la fuente, pero ten cuidado de no "seleccionar"ambos sentidos de giro a la vez


----------



## mercenariodk (Jun 3, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> para que cambie el giro del motor debes invertir la polaridad de la fuente, pero ten cuidado de no "seleccionar"ambos sentidos de giro a la vez



primero: gracias por responder
si, se que se hace cambiando la polaridad pero lo que no se es como hacerlo con botones, me podrias ayudar con eso?


gracias


----------



## Vlad666 (Jun 11, 2010)

¿Algo como esto?
http://www.robotroom.com/DPDT-Bidirectional-Motor-Switch.html


----------



## Pablet (Jun 14, 2010)

hazlo con un puente en H, añades al pulsador un poco de logica y ya esta.
Un saludo


----------



## rascueso (Jun 15, 2010)

hola mersenario.. yo en automatismos de grupos electrogenos uso mucho la inversion de motores y lo hago de la forma que esta en la imagen... espero que te sea util saludos.


----------



## sammaael (Jun 15, 2010)

sip yo creo  que lo que el quiere es una forma mas sencilla con un interruptor de de esos que tienen 6 patillas tiene de sobra (en verdad no sabemos que tipo de motor tiene.... motores DC hay muchos)


----------

